# Bug ID



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Didn't find it in my viv but just trying to ID for it. Found in SoCal under some wood.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Here it is compared to a hammer


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I've identified it as disgusting... Hope you get some help for a true ID! Best of luck!

JBear


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha I agree with you on that ID


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Did you smash it with that hammer? Lol just kiddin, i find grubs like that in my garden all the time and have been advised to destroy.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha it was killed yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

WTF! Send it to Bear grylls he will survive on week with it! 
Could be a bark beetle larva i guess!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha if it doesn't eat him first!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogger420 (Aug 12, 2014)

Looks like the larva of a California Root Borer, Prionus californicus. We find them up here in Humboldt County under rotting logs. They turn into huge beetles that make a hissing noise if you pick them up. That's my guess anyway...


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the ID


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

cowboy232350 said:


> Didn't find it in my viv but just trying to ID for it. Found in SoCal under some wood.


I think I saw that on a movie once...Aliens maybe


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha seems about right AAron


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

passalus beetle larvae. (great live bait for fishing!)


----------



## MoCarp (Dec 3, 2013)

"Bung Hole" beetle...hope you didn't sit near them!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Why did you kill it?


----------

